# Increased brainfog from Wellbutrin?



## glosoli

I've been on Wellbutrin for about two weeks now, and lately I've noticed bad brainfog, 24/7. Feeling really spaced out, feels like I have the exact same face expression all day, head's like a big bubble. Just curious if it could be the Wellbutrin or something else causing it, and if someone else have experienced the same in the beginning of taking it?
Also my depression, which the medicine is for, is now much worse, and I've experienced suicidal thoughts and self-harm from time to time lately, much more than usual. Is this symtoms that will go away when I get used to the medication, or is it just not right for me?

I ask you because I don't have the fucking energy to call or meet my shrink since I barely get out of bed these days.

/glosoli


----------



## Mario

Hi Glosoli
It seems to me that you haven't been much lately around the forum,so maybe you are not aware of two great posts by members who have recovered from DP/DR.These posts include lots of tips how to recover.
Below please find the links for the mentioned posts:

viewtopic.php?t=20893 by tommygunz

viewtopic.php?t=21093 by phasedout24

Hope these posts can be of help to you.They have already helped others

All the best


----------



## glosoli

Thanks for your reply, Mario. I quickly read the posts, but I'm still curious since none of the posts are pro medication, except vitamins and such. I've decided after being off meds for about a year, to start again. So for now I want to give this a chance, so vitamins will have to wait.

Anyone else who had bad reaction on Wellbutrin?


----------



## dreamingoflife

glosoli said:


> Thanks for your reply, Mario. I quickly read the posts, but I'm still curious since none of the posts are pro medication, except vitamins and such. I've decided after being off meds for about a year, to start again. So for now I want to give this a chance, so vitamins will have to wait.
> 
> Anyone else who had bad reaction on Wellbutrin?


I have never been on wellbutrin but I will say that I was on lexapro for about a month and it made my dp so bad that even my thoughts felt foreign to me. I thought I had completely lost myself and would never recover and get back to the "normal" dp that I could at least manage to some degree. I had brain fog like crazy and did think about suicide a lot while on it, though I wasn't actually going to do anything but just had the constant thoughts. I know you are looking for someone to relate to as far as with wellbutrin but I know first hand that meds can make you feel a lot worse before or if it makes you feel better. Hope I helped.


----------



## Sketch2000

Hi,

Gilosi,

I too have been away from these boards for sometime. 
I read the posts that Mario recommended. All had good advice (I also posted a response to one of them).

* Just because they are NOT pro-medication, does not mean that a extensive vitamin regimen will and cannot help you. Regardless of your DP/DR you should be on a good vitamin mix. So to speak, given that you have DP/DR you should be taking more. As long as their are no interactions with your current medications you should be fine.

I for one, have been taking "brain food" supplements since the beginning of 2008.

Whole food multivitamins
Ginkgold
Gingseng
B-Complex
Cal & Mag
NAC
Liver Support Factors
D-3
and recently phosphiline choline

*Its hard to constantly MONITOR YOURSELF and how you feel (which isn't good for DP either), but i can say they have made a difference, even though I am on medication. And by helping my body with whatever imbalance it has (whether it be chemical, or defficient in some vitamin) these vitamins and herbs can only help.

I am currently on the "London mix" of Luvox (SSRI), Klonopin, and Lamictal and to be honest I think this is the BEST combination (even though its the only one i tried (since iv'e had so much success with it). I recently added naltrexone but am not sure if i will continue.

Give it a shot, you've got nothing to lose. All the vitamins I listed above will cost less than $100 from vitacost (not the generic stuff either) and last you 3 months or more.

Chris


----------



## glosoli

Thanks for all replys.

Sounds like you had a horrible experience with Lexapro, dreamingoflife. And you're right about it's common to feel worse in the beginning, I guess I'll give it some time and if it doesn't help I don't really know what to take against depression since I've already been on almost every SSRI/SNRI/TCA/Neuroleptica. I actually had big expectations for Wellbutrin, but we'll see about that.

And about the vitamin supplements, I'm not really against it, I'm just hoping for medication to work.

Anyhow, I searched my stash and found some supplements I haven't used in a while. I'll list 'em, would be kind if someone could say what to take and what not.

B & C vitamins
Omega-3 fish oil
Q-10
Zink

Anything useful?

If there's some supplement you strongly recommend me to add, please tell and I'll go buy some. You're right, it can't make anything worse.

Also, still curious about how people have reacted on Wellbutrin


----------



## aloof

glosoli said:


> Thanks for your reply, Mario. I quickly read the posts, but I'm still curious since none of the posts are pro medication, except vitamins and such. I've decided after being off meds for about a year, to start again. So for now I want to give this a chance, so vitamins will have to wait.
> 
> Anyone else who had bad reaction on Wellbutrin?


i tried wellbutrin for a couple weeks....bad. not as bad as SSRIs, but made me feel worse, thats for sure.


----------



## SyntheticLife

My psychiatrist prescribed wellbutrin for my depression and I had taken it for about a month before I met back up with her. At first it gave me a lot of energy and improved my mood a lot. After a couple of weeks though it seemed to increase my anxiety and and the brain fog like you are talking about. One night the medication caused me to wake up and have a panic attack while dreaming. In that month I had a couple of days where i skipped the taking it just to take a break from it because it felt like it was just making things worse. I'm not sure if things get better with the medicine after a while because my doctor prescribed me cymbalta in addition to wellbutrin and that has calmed things down a bit although i still feel the wellbutrin trying to break through and I still have trouble getting to sleep at times.


----------

